# Whiskey Bottle Stoppers



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

A friend of mine decided he wanted to try his hand at making bottle stoppers but wanted to make them for his whiskey bottles...so of course they had to be whiskey barrels.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Now that's cool. Nice.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

That's pretty awesome stuff. What did you do for the "knot" in the side?


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

That's great! First I've seen like it. Very creative


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

VaureyWWC said:


> That's pretty awesome stuff. What did you do for the "knot" in the side?


Thats no knot. That's a "bung hole"


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but I'm glad that I finally caught up with it. Those are awesome. I really love how they look. Fantastic job. Your friend has some talent for sure.


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

for the bung hole he drilled a small hole and used a 1/8" dowel for the contrast of the bung hole.


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

That's really cool!


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

That's awesome! Now you have to drive up to Lynchburg and buy an old JD whiskey barrel, cut it up and make whiskey barrel bottle stoppers out of old whiskey barrels. 

PS- Let me know when you're going, I'd like to hitch a ride!


----------

